# I offer you a new challenge...



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Well let's just do a little financial analysis you skeptical bastard!

This isn't something I really ever look at because the majority of my money comes from tips. The combination of tips and mileage and time pay equals my revenue per mile minimum I'll take.

First, since they don't spell out what the mileage rate is it takes a little digging. After looking at some random payouts from the last few weeks I was able to determine that in my market the per mileage rate was 23 cents. Next, the new pay increases went into affect on 3/9 so I looked at a few random payouts and noticed an increase to the mileage rate to 24 cents. So the increase at least in my market was 1 cent per mile.

So now, if your willing to go 12 miles you will get an extra 12 cents.

YOU DECIDE! is 1 cent per mile:

A) Placating Lip Service
B). Earnest help

P.S. I have no idea how they determine the "time" pay.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So the increase at least in my market was 1 cent per mile.


Sounds about right. Gas goes up by $2 and they offer .01

So the actual gas loss is about 10 cents per mile based on a car that gets 20 mpg, or 20 cents a mile round trip.

Time pay?  Whether 1 minute or one hour, its the same.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sounds about right. Gas goes up by $2 and they offer .01
> 
> So the actual gas loss is about 10 cents per mile based on a car that gets 20 mpg, or 20 cents a mile round trip.
> 
> Time pay?  Whether 1 minute or one hour, its the same.


Uber staff should be Drawn & Quartered !










Yup . . .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

One penny won't change my mind.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber staff should be Drawn & Quartered !
> 
> View attachment 647663
> 
> ...


🙂Nom nom nom...But, he doesn't save the wishbone🙁:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Based on the deliveries I made yesterday, the pay increase for short trips is ZERO.

They paid $3 before the "increase" and they still did yesterday.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Based on the deliveries I made yesterday, the pay increase for short trips is ZERO.
> 
> They paid $3 before the "increase" and they still did yesterday.


You has failed to change my mind!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber staff should be Drawn & Quartered !
> 
> View attachment 647663
> 
> ...


To the Iron Maiden with them !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> To the Iron Maiden with them !
> View attachment 647715


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> Well let's just do a little financial analysis you skeptical bastard!
> 
> This isn't something I really ever look at because the majority of my money comes from tips. The combination of tips and mileage and time pay equals my revenue per mile minimum I'll take.
> 
> ...


finacial analysis

the value of your time hourly (101)

1 retirement salary allocation = $2.00
2 health and related care salary allocation = $2.50
3 base salary and taxes allocation = $20.00
4 paid time off salary allocation (accrued) = (9%) of line 3 = $1.80
5 total hourly salary time value = $26.30 (hourly)
6 vehicle operating cost per mile = 
7 general overhead cost hourly = $3.00
8 profit = $2.00 an hour

summary invoice rate analysis:
A hourly charges = ($31.50)
B vehicle use charges @ ($.60) per mile

Daily driver rate @ 8 hours =
1 labor = $31.50 x 8 hours = ($252.00) 
2 vehicle charges @ ($.60) per mile


----------

